# How much to sell African spurred or sulcata tortoies for?



## thehunterp

Approximently how much should i sell the babies for? I have seen prices from $20-100 on the internet. How much do you sell yours for?


----------



## dmarcus

The cheapest I have seen is $50 and as high as $120. My first Sulcata I got at a reptile show and paid $90 I believe and my youngest I have now I got for $50 from a local breeder...


----------



## Tom

Most breeders, sadly, don't do much to care for them. They keep them on rabbit pellets with no water bowl, in a plain enclosure with a heat lamp and no hides, and soak them a couple of times a week, if that. Really sad.

It takes a lot of time and work to start them right and keep them hydrated. When I tell other breeders what I do, they have actually remarked, "That's too much work..." I find this appalling.

I sun and soak my babies daily and feed them an very varied diet in preparation for them to got to their new homes. They also have proper enclosures, MVBs and proper humid hides. It IS a lot of work. But I could not do any less with a clear conscience. I charge $75 for my babies and I think that is cheap, all things considered.


----------



## Laura

i got mine for free. all rescues.. but ive seen all of the above.


----------



## Regalblue

LPSs around here charge $99-$139 for babies 
I have no idea what local breeders charge though.


----------



## EricIvins

I retail hatchlings for $60, and wholesale them for alot less.......


----------



## JeffG

One thing to consider is that the cheaper you sell an animal for, the greater the chance that someone is going to buy it on impulse. I hate the idea of someone buying one of my animals without much thought because it's cheap, then losing interest quickly and neglecting it. I would rather have it take three times as long to sell them and be confident that they are going to people who are truly committed to taking good care of them.

I also agree 110% with Tom that the source of animals makes a huge difference. I have purchased dozens of reptiles over the years, and I don't think I have EVER bought the cheapest ones available. It is always worth it to me to pay a little more to get animals from a reputable source that not only provides optimum care to their animals, but also stands behind them after the sale.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

JeffG said:


> One thing to consider is that the cheaper you sell an animal for, the greater the chance that someone is going to buy it on impulse. I hate the idea of someone buying one of my animals without much thought because it's cheap, then losing interest quickly and neglecting it. I would rather have it take three times as long to sell them and be confident that they are going to people who are truly committed to taking good care of them.
> 
> I also agree 110% with Tom that the source of animals makes a huge difference. I have purchased dozens of reptiles over the years, and I don't think I have EVER bought the cheapest ones available. It is always worth it to me to pay a little more to get animals from a reputable source that not only provides optimum care to their animals, but also stands behind them after the sale.


----------



## jims276

a greatPlagiarism article contain many Sun Solaris information likeUAE the person like me.Hazri Form ..thanks for publish this one....Nice article, graphic designing i appreciate forTHE NATION Daily Columns putting this together! â€œThis is obviously one great post. Thanks for the valuable information and insights you have so provided here.indian girls . Keep it up!â€


----------



## AnthonyC

If you are going to take the time to soak them, mist them, and give them time in the natural sunlight then I say go ahead and charge a little bit higher than the average price, but I have a feeling that you're going to be hard pressed to get a TFO member to purchase one until you established a good reputation here on the forum. If I were you I'd follow Tom's care sheet to the letter. That is a sure way to show other members that you are willing to go the extra mile for your baby Sullys.


----------



## EricIvins

AnthonyC said:


> If you are going to take the time to soak them, mist them, and give them time in the natural sunlight then I say go ahead and charge a little bit higher than the average price, but I have a feeling that you're going to be hard pressed to get a TFO member to purchase one until you established a good reputation here on the forum. If I were you I'd follow Tom's care sheet to the letter. That is a sure way to show other members that you are willing to go the extra mile for your baby Sullys.



This is what bothers me with a post like this.........

I don't follow Toms care sheet to the letter, I don't soak nor mist them, and I couldn't tell you if I have a "good" reputation on this forum......

But yet I still produce Hatchlings that are smooth, healthy, and ready to go......I follow MY care sheet to the letter, and it works well for me and my situation........I just don't have the Elitist attitude that these forums can sometimes promote.........What does going the extra mile really mean? Putting them outside for a few hours and soaking them? Mine are outside 24/7 and have access to water at all times........Is that going the "extra" extra mile? Does that mean I'm selling my hatchlings less than what I should be? Not in my eyes - I'm selling them for what they're worth in the market I'm in........That doesn't mean I'm selling sub-par animals though........


----------



## Neal

EricIvins said:


> This is what bothers me with a post like this.........
> 
> I don't follow Toms care sheet to the letter, I don't soak nor mist them, and I couldn't tell you if I have a "good" reputation on this forum......
> 
> But yet I still produce Hatchlings that are smooth, healthy, and ready to go......I follow MY care sheet to the letter, and it works well for me and my situation........I just don't have the Elitist attitude that these forums can sometimes promote.........What does going the extra mile really mean? Putting them outside for a few hours and soaking them? Mine are outside 24/7 and have access to water at all times........Is that going the "extra" extra mile? Does that mean I'm selling my hatchlings less than what I should be? Not in my eyes - I'm selling them for what they're worth in the market I'm in........That doesn't mean I'm selling sub-par animals though........



Good post, I agree with you on all accounts.

There is more than one way to "raise them right" whatever that really means. One's reputation on an internet forum could be VERY misleading and should not take substitute a cautious attitude when purchasing tortoises...in my opinion of course. 


To the OP - one thing you may want to consider is the federal law of a health certificate required to ship sulcatas across state lines. As far as I know, there really isn't a way around this unless you don't get caught. Anyway, the cost will vary, but could be upwards of $90.


----------



## cemmons12

I often wondered about the health certificate required to ship sulcatas across state lines. I had Cooper shiped from Arizona to Indiana and there was no mention of it. And I didnt ask, I wanted my boy and I got him. I dont mean nor intend to break laws, but at some point, I have to draw the line at what I believe in. And I believe having Cooper sent here does not pose a risk to human lives on a Fed Ex truck or airplane. Sorry if I sound like a jerk, this is not my intent. Have a good night everybody!


----------



## Neal

I agree that the chance for risk is very small...however a law is a law.

Here's a link that has some info about it: http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2000-07-21/pdf/00-18566.pdf

As far as I have researched there have been no changes to this since it became law.


----------



## cemmons12

I know I know, I am sort of a jerk, I dont mean to be I am just hard headed. I will read that tho so thanks for posting it!


----------



## drgnfly2265

I bought my sulcata for $30 from a breeder, but I got a good price because it was a friend of a friend. I think $50 is a really good price, but $75 seems to be the norm.


----------

